# Help?? Paph flower with NO petals...



## Junglejewel (Apr 14, 2019)

My paph malipoense flowered with no petals!! Have any of you ever experienced this with any of your Paph's??? I've never seen this before!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2019)

poor thing. No.


----------



## CarlG (Apr 15, 2019)

Has it ever bloomed before?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2019)

Tough luck. How does the plant look?


----------



## Junglejewel (Apr 16, 2019)

CarlG said:


> Has it ever bloomed before?


This is its first bloom


----------



## Junglejewel (Apr 16, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Tough luck. How does the plant look?


The plant is very healthy, bright, stiff leaves and strong root system.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 16, 2019)

Cool! You might have as petalless mutant.


----------



## CarlG (Apr 16, 2019)

If it is the first bloom, I'd wait until the next to see if that comes out right. Sometimes the bud gets damaged as it develops, and you get unusual flowers. It is frustrating when it is your own plant, but I'd just wait and see if it's a consistent problem.


----------



## Junglejewel (Apr 17, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> Cool! You !ight have as retailers mutant.


Lol maybe


----------



## Junglejewel (Apr 17, 2019)

CarlG said:


> If it is the first bloom, I'd wait until the next to see if that comes out right. Sometimes the bud gets damaged as it develops, and you get unusual flowers. It is frustrating when it is your own plant, but I'd just wait and see if it's a consistent problem.


That's what I was thinking. See what next year brings us


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 17, 2019)

Do you use SuperThrive? I’ve had an adult Phrag that I used ST on, and wondered if that could have caused the deformed flower.


----------



## Junglejewel (Apr 18, 2019)

Silverwhisp said:


> Do you use SuperThrive? I’ve had an adult Phrag that I used ST on, and wondered if that could have caused the deformed flower.


No, the only thing I use on my plants, is Green Jungle.


----------

